# Windows Startet nicht mehr



## ArneZ (11. März 2007)

Mein PC will nicht mehr hochfahren :angry:
Ich habe meine Festplatte einer "Fehlerüberprüfung" unterzogen.
Also Rechtsklick auf Festplatte C: dann "Extras" und dann halt Fehlerüberprüfung.
nach einiger zeit hat er gemeint er brauch zugriff auf bestimme Windwos Dateien. Dafür sollte ich den PC neu starten. Gesagt getan. Nach etwas 15 Minuten hatte ich keine Lust mehr und hab das ganze abgebrochen.
Jetzt ist das Problem das mein Windows nicht mehr hochfährt. Weder im Abgesicherten Modus noch im Normalen Modus. Der Windows lade Balken läuft einmal von links nach rechts und dann startet der PC ganz neu.
Lust auf Formatieren habe ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht 
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
(Es geht um Windows XP home Edition)


----------



## Petra9212 (11. März 2007)

Hallo 
Ich denke mal es ist ein Hardwareproblem


----------



## octo124 (12. März 2007)

... was ich zwar nicht glaube, aber eine Abklärung beruhigt ungemein.
Belese dich beim HD-Hersteller zum Namen des Tools inkl. der Anleitung, danach schau ins Inhaltsverzeichnis der UBCD, ist es da drauf, dann hast du schon ein Bootmedium:
http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?id=2287
Kommen keine Fehler, dann starte Testdisk (dito UBCD) und lass die Platte scannen Analyse, Proceed, Search und jeweils bei beiden letzten danach per p die Ordner/Dateien kontrollieren. Nix machen, sondern Ergebnisse posten, am besten die Screens online setzen.

Weil du über so einen Haufen Geduld verfügst, wird mit Forumsunterstützung wesentlich länger als 15 min dauern, da wir ja hier net wohnen, sondern nur ab und zu reinschaun..


----------



## Malaxo (12. März 2007)

*Never Touch a Running System*  

Ich stimme der Vorgehensweise von octo124 zu. 
Das einzige Problem ist es einen Screenshot zu machen und online zu stellen, wenn dein Windows immer noch nicht hoch fährt.

Aber scheinbar hast du die Möglichkeit an einem anderen PC zu arbeiten. Du könntest noch die HD vom "kaputten" PC ausbauen und in einem andern PC testen, oder Extern an ein lauffähiges Windows hängen. Danach als Externer Datenträger die HD(s) überprüfen.

Weil es so schön war noch mal:

*Never Touch a Running System*


----------



## Navy (12. März 2007)

WindowsXP bringt eine Reperationsinstallation und RecoveryKonsole auf seiner InstallCD mit. Einfach mal starten und wenn Du in der Konsole bist ein "chkdsk c: -fr" (oder "chkdsk c: /f /r"?) eingeben und Tee trinken.


----------



## hikeda_ya (12. März 2007)

Allso so ein ähnlichen Fall habe ich auch gerade bei einem Kunden von mir.

Beim Starten von Windows kam immer die Frage der System-Fehler-Überprüfung.

Diese sollte er JEDEN Tag durchführen - 

Auch hier kam immer wieder die Fehlermeldung das er den Pc komplett durchsuchen müsse und das nich könne - dafür aber ein Reboot notwendig sei - um die Prüfung vor dem Starten des Betriebssystems durchzuführen.

Die Überprüfung dauert ca 45 Minuten

Seit letzten Freitag startet Windows mit dem Ladebalken und der Monitor wird und bleibt schwarz.

Bisher einzigste Möglichkeit:
Mittels Linux - Boot - Cd die Dateien gesichert und Festplatte erst Formatiert und dann Windows komplett neu installiert.

Das Windows Reparatur Tool hatte keinen Erfolg
(3 mal durchlaufen lassen)

Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Prof.


----------



## Radhad (12. März 2007)

Gibt es überhaupt irgendwo eine liste mit Befehlen für die Wiederherstellungskonsole von WinXP? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Navy (12. März 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314058&x=15&y=10

http://www.geocities.com/kilian0072002/recconsole1.html

google, 5Sek


----------



## ArneZ (15. März 2007)

Mit chkdsk /f/r hats geklappt. Vielen dank dafür!


----------

